# Winter Trout Bite



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Winter is finally here, and the trout are spread out and biting everywhere. Started fishing through an area yesterday catching lots of keepers on steeper/deeper banks. A blue jerkbait fished with fast twitches and long pauses was getting bit constantly. Kept moving since I wasn’t keeping anything, and made it to one of my favorite spots. Started throwing Topwater, and they weren’t interested at all. Tried the jerkbait but it was to shallow, so I changed up to a custom purple MR27. First cast ever with this freshly painted twitchbait, let it sink to the bottom and started working it really slowly, like worm fishing for bass. A few twitches later, felt that super light tap, set the hook and felt the weight....monster! It’s amazing how light the pickup can be when a big fish inhales a lure, and this one was shocking. She fought hard, but somehow that one rear hook held through the head shakes and I was able to land her. Definitely can say now that the winter bite is in full swing. Looking forward to the next few months.


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

Wow. Way to go, nice report GREAT fish! Mind if I ask what tackle (rod/reel/line) setup you're using? Just curious. You already gave away the key info which I think is great. If I caught more quality fish I'd share too. Posts like yours will help get noobs like me there. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a true gator!


----------



## edh (Sep 7, 2020)

Do the trout move in to fresh water this time of year? I fished the grass area near Swamphouse this week and it seemed fairly dead.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap man, tell me that fish was 30”+, what a slob, you have them dialed


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DANG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My God Jeff...
Another slob
You are the man dude.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Great Fish!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang, Jeff. Top of your game.

Great fish. Great info.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff, truly a great trout there buddy.
Making me very jealous..


----------



## bassmasterffej (Feb 4, 2020)

HUGE trout!


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

Holy Smokes! Never caught one. Think that pic is the biggest I've ever seen.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Jeff,
What do you think that trout weighed?
10#. 
More?
How long was she. Gotta be over 30”


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a slob. Great pic. Catchumup.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

You're the Whisperer, Jeff. Hat's off to ya. Great job, what a fish!


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

barefootangler said:


> Wow. Way to go, nice report GREAT fish! Mind if I ask what tackle (rod/reel/line) setup you're using? Just curious. You already gave away the key info which I think is great. If I caught more quality fish I'd share too. Posts like yours will help get noobs like me there. Thanks.


Thanks, spend way to much time chasing these fish. I use all casting setups, and usually carry 3 rods. Shimano/GLoomis Conquest rods, 2 842c and an 843c, Shimano Stile SS reels and 30lb braid to 18lb Sunline Shooter fluoro for leader. I base which rod to use more on hook size than lure size, and I can’t recommend the Mustad KVD SS Triple Grip trebles enough, rarely if ever lose fish on them. Size 6 on MR17 and size 4 on MR27.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

edh said:


> Do the trout move in to fresh water this time of year? I fished the grass area near Swamphouse this week and it seemed fairly dead.


I not sure how salty it is, but it is fresh enough that I caught a bass 2 casts after this fish. I’ve caught them at the Solutia outflow before, so they definitely move pretty far into the river.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

DLo said:


> Holy crap man, tell me that fish was 30”+, what a slob, you have them dialed


Thanks brother. Not quite 30”, have a mark on the gunnel and she wasn’t quite there


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Bodupp said:


> Dang, Jeff. Top of your game.
> 
> Great fish. Great info.


Thank you sir, always learning out there


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

barefoot said:


> Jeff, truly a great trout there buddy.
> Making me very jealous..


Thanks Bruce, the bite has been very good this year. Hope you are doing well


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Boardfeet said:


> Jeff,
> What do you think that trout weighed?
> 10#.
> More?
> How long was she. Gotta be over 30”


Not quite, somewhere in the 28+ range. Didn’t check weight, but based on estimated length and time of year, around 7.5lbs.


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

SurfRidr said:


> You're the Whisperer, Jeff. Hat's off to ya. Great job, what a fish!


Thanks Sam! She definitely had the blood pumping when I saw that one hook in her face!


----------



## Fishdad (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks for the report Jeff, beautiful fish!


----------

